# Do you put gas in the tank with pax in the back?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Haha! Do you even care what your rating is?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Haha! Do you even care what your rating is?


Yes, I do, and my "rating" is pretty good.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I always seem to be in luck with more than enough gas to cover long trips... so far my longest is around 90 miles one way. I don't always start the evening with a full tank, sometimes it's as low as half but even then that's good for over 250 miles on the highway, even more in the city with it being a Hybrid.

I did have a Uber driver ask if he could get gas once on a 23 mile trip to the airport to pick up a rental car. This was long before I started doing rideshare and the driver was apologetic and said he had a busy day and gas was cheaper in the area we were at vs the AP. He didn't take that long at all so it was no big deal for me at that time.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Yes, I do, and my "rating" is pretty good.
> 
> Why do you ask?


I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride. Yeah, 90 min is understandable, but I would never think of stopping in the middle of a short ride.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride. Yeah, 90 min is understandable, but I would never think of stopping in the middle of a short ride.


Well...that's you, but some pax really dont care, so its more a matter of identifying them and then broaching it (as needed, if its a longer ride, I'm low on gas and am intersecting a neighborhood where its cheap).


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I simple explanation to pax that it's been really busy and no time to stop should suffice,
just get a few gallons in and go.


----------



## Manred (Nov 14, 2019)

If you stopping at an station, you getting me something too.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I will message the passenger while I am in route, simple getting gas message. Saturday I did stop with a passenger, and not for gas. He was a 60 minute ride, when I picked him up I told him it has been busy and along the way I need to stop and grab a drink and stretch. They were fine, and ran in themselves and bought something for themselves.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve never had to in almost 8000 rides have to stop for gas with someone in the backseat. Once or twice in my way home from long trips I’ve had to get gas early. Most of the time I start with a full tank so it’s hard for me to run out of gas. I think the once or twice to fill up on the way home I didn’t start with a full tank. If your under a third of a tank you should of been getting gas then, not wait until a long distance trip, no too hard to drop off a pax and fill up when you know you still want to work for a while


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride. Yeah, 90 min is understandable, but I would never think of stopping in the middle of a short ride.


I took the restroom couple times while pax was sitting in the car waiting for me.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


#1 rule with any job you have. Always be prepared. You missed it clearly. The mistake you made was going online in a time of need. No harm no foul. Your good to go now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I had to do it on one or two occasions. Once a 1am airport pick up going out to the sticks. Knew I’d never find an open gas station out there so I apologized, explained it to them, and they said no problem. Although they said no problem they obviously didn’t like it....no tip and Downrated. IDGF, I’d do it again. I’m not going to risk getting stranded because some paxhole doesn’t like it. A good surge made up for no tip. The downrate I could care less about. 🖕


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


I do... most of the time I plan ahead and have enough gas, but there were few occasions where I had to stop for gas... pax was understanding each time.

If you have no gas, you have no gas... what is the alternative, continue with trip and get stranded?... It's pretty easy choice to make if you ask me.

How much "nickel" is it gonna be? 0.18 a minute?... for 5 mins?... and you only getting 75% of that?... big deal.
Now try to convince pax that he/she should pay for your gas and my hat will go off for you sir.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I've only done it twice. 100 mile trip and 75 mile trip. Warned the pax ahead of time..didn't have a problem (and why the hell should they)?
Yesterday however, stacked pings were distracting me and when I was a mile away from my next pickup saw that I had only 8 miles left before empty. 
Got real lucky and stopped at a station 14 mile from pax. Threw about $15 bucks in and made pickup. Took maybe 3 minutes. Didn't say anything to pax.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Did this once. Pax didn't mind. But it was at the start of a long trip.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

I did it once. I got a 50km (30 miles) trip and has we were getting started she said I'm only out there 15 minutes dropping something off I guess I'll have to get another uber back. I said if you change the trip to make it round trip I'll wait and she agreed, however I only had about gas for 50 miles in the tank so I asked her if she was ok with a fuel stop and she said no problem so it all worked out quite well and ended up with a $20 cash tip to boot at the end.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had to do this only once. It was in the cab. I had these three Chinese guys who thought that they had to go to Dulles Airport. I had more than enough gasolene to get there. About three miles from the terminal, one of them asks me 

"DCA, that Dulles Airport, correct?"
"No, not correct. IAD is Dulles. DCA is National."
"Oh no, ticket say DCA".

I stopped and looked at the ticket. Yup, DCA, National Airport, thirty miles the other way.

I tried to push it, but realised that I might not make it. As their mistake made their time window tight, I had to convince them that I had to stop for gasolene. The argument was that if I ran out of gasolene before arriving at National Airport, I could guarantee that they would miss the aeroplane. If I stopped for five dollars, they had a better chance of making it.

We did get to the terminal before the scheduled departure, but I have no idea if they made it, or not.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Is this worth a thread or are we looking to get words on paper 
(I worked for a company that had auto sites and had 30 odd profiles and would start subjects like this to keep content coming 
Reminds me of that&#128517;

In and case I do what I have to do and what I want to do

What's next?
A thread on: Have you ever farted with a passenger in the car


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've never stopped for gas with a pax in my car. I'm always stopping between rides if I pass a station with a good price. Therefore, it's very rare that I even have less than a half tank, and since I get over 500 miles per tank, I would never to need to stop with a pax in my car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


I've put gas in with pax on board. The way I frame it is that it's easier to stop now than to ask them to get out and push if the car runs out later. They have all agreed with this reasoning.

I draw the line at taking them through the car wash, though, and the post-wash vacuuming. It would be funny, though. "I need to vacuum this mat, lift your feet just a touch."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride.


I consider getting gas with a pax as an epic fail. However, I did do it once. I generally get has before I go online. Well, one day I forgot; I figured no problem my first pings of the day are normally short(ish) ones. Nope, today it was an airport ping and those are no less than an hour; had to do it. Explain to pax, he was fine. Went into the minimart while I did my thing.

He either gave me a 5, or didn't rate at all. So no consequences.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Is this worth a thread or are we looking to get words on paper


It sounds like you are describing a content farm. There are a few rideshare content farms (will mention no names) which have authors write low quality pulp and then attach ads all around the articles, but this isn't one.



SHalester said:


> I consider getting gas with a pax as an epic fail.


&#128561;

So you've never started longer rides with the low gas warning light on? It really adds a little excitement to the ride. Feels like one of those tense action movies where the plane is running out of gas and Tom Cruise says, "it's a long shot, but we just might make it".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you've never started longer rides with the low gas warning light on?


nope. I get nervous when the computer says < 25 miles range left, even tho I know that is off by a gallon. Plus, SFO requires the San Mateo bridge; not a fun place to run out of gas over the water. Yikes.

I suppose if I did RS fulltime, getting gas with a pax could be a normal thing. For me, it means I fraked up big time. <sigh>


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't know if I would call the situation an "epic fail" or not, but it definitely gives the pax a valid reason to down-rate you. I've always started my day with a full tank and occasionally fill up in between rides if I think it might cause a problem. I can see stopping as valid if the trip is fairly long, but I have never stopped with a pax in the car yet.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


do whatever u wanna do. dont forget you are the boss. i used to smoke when i got in traffic while uberring pax. i still have high rating 4.75.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It sounds like you are describing a content farm. There are a few rideshare content farms (will mention no names) which have authors write low quality pulp and then attach ads all around the articles, but this isn't one.


Well...at least not as far as you know...


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Drivetothesky said:


> i still have high rating 4.75


That's pretty funny. Thank you for making my afternoon.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


I have once or twice, one I can remember was toward the end of my day. It was a long airport ride to the north. I had plenty of gas to make it there, however when you get to the airport there isn't anywhere to fill up. I asked if I could stop and get some gas and it wasn't a problem. This allowed me to get to the airport, wait in queue, then take another trip out of the airport without worry of running out of gas.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've put gas in with pax on board. The way I frame it is that it's easier to stop now than to ask them to get out and push if the car runs out later. They have all agreed with this reasoning.
> 
> I draw the line at taking them through the car wash, though, and the post-wash vacuuming. It would be funny, though. "I need to vacuum this mat, lift your feet just a touch."


More like, "you see those vacs over there over? can you grab one, remove the floor mat in the back and vaccum while I get the front? Yeah, and chop chop, I've got stacked pings going-on..."


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Done it long trips, 1 pax paid for the fill up($52.00), another gave a $40 tip


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Reef64 said:


> Done it long trips, 1 pax paid for the fill up($52.00), another gave a $40 tip


Thats my MO for any rides over 90 mins, to negotiate a tank of gas...I'm cognizant that some drivers are "embarrassed" or "not ok" about making that ask, but keep in mind that I'm likely to deadhead it back 90 mins AND a significant number of driver cancel those rides for that reason so...pax are motivated to kick in a tank of gas and tip just to get to their destination without having to cycle through even more drivers.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I never stopped for gas with a pax in the car. My car has a 500+ mile range on a full tank. Before I start in the morning I fill up, even if I am 3/4 full, go into the station for a cup of coffee to go and I am all set for the day.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

mikes424 said:


> I never stopped for gas with a pax in the car. My car has a 500+ mile range on a full tank. Before I start in the morning I fill up, even if I am 3/4 full, go into the station for a cup of coffee to go and I am all set for the day.


How do you drink your coffee? Milk sugar? Do you pay cash or card?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

wallae said:


> A thread on: Have you ever farted with a passenger in the car


Yes. Apologized to the rider and said the car runs on natural gas so I was just filling the tank.
Rider laughed at my comment.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If it's a long trip there should be no pushback what so ever. You can't always fill up when it on 3/4 of a tank. 1/4 tank refill. That's normal. Seeing how we don't know how long it will be you could always call ahead and ask how far it is so I can fill up prior to arrival.this is also a good way to see if you want to cancel ...


----------



## JoeyP (Oct 29, 2020)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


The issue is safety, Used to drive public transit. Against the regs to refuel with passengers on board. What happens in case of fire? How many times do you see some clown with a lit cigarette or cigar walking around the pumps, or even fueling his vehicle?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had to fill my car a couple times on long trips. It's never really been a problem. One time I definitely would not have made it to the destination, the other time I knew it was taking me to an area where gas was $5/gallon versus $3/gallon where I was starting and I wouldn't be able to make it back without a refill. I didn't want to pay the huge premium for gas at the destination.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


I've done this a few times - I'd say 3-4 times over 2.5 years. It happens - you start the day from home with a quarter tank and your first ping is 45min+

Last time I mentioned I've done this, got scolded for being "unprofessional" and "how can you be so unprepared" by other drivers. &#128514;

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

hooj said:


> I've done this a few times - I'd say 3-4 times over 2.5 years. It happens - you start the day from home with a quarter tank and your first ping is 45min+
> 
> Last time I mentioned I've done this, got scolded for being "unprofessional" and "how can you be so unprepared" by other drivers. &#128514;
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


When I started out I would always fill my tank when I had 110 miles left. Now I usually wait until I have like 35 miles left. Less time spent at gas station means more profit. Slight increase in risk of needing gas during a trip but the few times it has happened pax have been cool.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I've got to use the bathroom way more often than the car needs to drink so getting gas is usually quite the relief. But, on one long trip I did need to stop for fuel and passenger wanted to smoke anyways, so it worked out fine. I personally wouldn't make a habit out of it but it's your deal.


----------



## Apainusa (Mar 17, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Riders probably think your unprepared or worse if they are in a rush, but I bet it's happened to a lot of us. I've let the rider know before I start the trip and they tank your rating!


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> When I started out I would always fill my tank when I had 110 miles left. Now I usually wait until I have like 35 miles left. Less time spent at gas station means more profit. Slight increase in risk of needing gas during a trip but the few times it has happened pax have been cool.


TBH... 
IDGAF...
Not about you or your reply, but the whole situation: it happens. It's not ideal but it's not the end of the world - WGAF!



Apainusa said:


> Riders probably think your unprepared or worse if they are in a rush, but I bet it's happened to a lot of us. I've let the rider know before I start the trip and they tank your rating!


As long as the $ shows up after the ride, does one still even care? &#129488;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Back when I had an acceptance rating high enough to see trip duration (and was still transporting pax), I would try to gas up prior to arriving at the pick up address. Usually, this was a very quick detour that they never noticed.

Other times, I would just tell the pax that I would need gas along the way. This was also after negotiating a tip if the trip was over three hours in one direction - almost always north during rush hour with lots of tolls coming back.

That was before the pandemic. Accepted one such ping after, pax tried to scam me by canceling mid trip. Drove a handful more and then went back to food.

Never had a problem with the tip or stopping, never down rated.

And, as a pax, I would absolutely tip well and be chill with any reasonable need of my driver (gas or bathroom break) on a long trip - especially if they had been on the road for hours already.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Never done it, but I have a 17 gallon tank and get 40mpg. 

Closest I ever got was a pax wanted a 7-11 stop, which happened to have pumps. I filled up before they got back, but didn't NEED to.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Haha! Do you even care what your rating is?


No, honestly I don't... and neither should you... ratings don't pay bills


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've only had to stop for gas with a passenger in the car once, it was on a trip from Orlando to Miami.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Often


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Most pax say "ill rather you stop than run out of gas"

I notice you been posting topics alot lately...im starting to see you as competition....tread lightly homie &#128064;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Manred said:


> If you stopping at an station, you getting me something too.


Would you like some gas station sushi? :biggrin:


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Gas up with pax onboard? Epic fail. If you don't have enough gas for a long trip, don't accept the long trip! How hard is that? This ain't rocket science. But apparently it's a little too complicated for some of you. Sheesh.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> Yes. Apologized to the rider and said the car runs on natural gas so I was just filling the tank.
> Rider laughed at my comment.


That was sarcasm 
I don't need to know


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've probably done it maybe a dozen times, I always warn the rider when they get in that I will be stopping for gas, I've only had one complain about it. Invariably it seems to happen when you least expect it, the last time, I'd started the morning with a full tank, was 10 rides in, airports which are minimum 25 miles ea. way, I had dropped someone off, gotten a rematch, knew that I would need to get gas after that drop-off. 15 minutes from drop-off, I got a stacked ping at the hotel next to my drop-off. Dropped one off, picked up the other, as I loaded their luggage, I explained that we would need to make a quick stop to get gas, as I had been on the go for 8 hours and didn't have enough to get back to the airport. They were appreciative that I gave them the heads up, the station was two blocks away, it added maybe 5 minutes to the trip, customer ran in the store and grabbed three soda's for themselves and a water for me.



Doyling said:


> I will message the passenger while I am in route, simple getting gas message. Saturday I did stop with a passenger, and not for gas. He was a 60 minute ride, when I picked him up I told him it has been busy and along the way I need to stop and grab a drink and stretch. They were fine, and ran in themselves and bought something for themselves.


Have done this several times too, most are glad for the heads up.



WindyCityAnt said:


> #1 rule with any job you have. Always be prepared. You missed it clearly. The mistake you made was going online in a time of need. No harm no foul. Your good to go now.


Yea, and shizzle happens too. Imagine getting a ride from Denver airport going to Vail, 110 miles, under ideal conditions it's 2 hours, in the winter it can take 4 hours each way. As part of being prepared, does that include getting stranded in a snow storm, or waiting out a 2 hour highway closure while they plow the road?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I start the day with a full tank, on the off chance that I decide to actually drive on a particular day. I don't let it get below half a tank. #1, letting the tank get too low isn't good for the car. #2, I generally get a lot of LD cash trips, or longer (30+ mile) trips on app that letting it get lower would be a disadvantage. I've always followed that rule. Start full, and keep it above half a tank. Especially when the weather turns cold, or a storm is expected. I still follow this rule when driving for leisure (which is often).


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A couple of times I filled up with the passengers in the car. I think it's way better doing that than running out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I love stopping for gas w pax in car, but only if they are tourists. Ya see, Oregon doesn't allow self pump gas (in general). So I pull up and wait... someone comes up and I give them a cc... and they pump the gas. Pax jaws drop. Then we talk about how there's no sales tax here either.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Not even once in 3+ years of FT driving. I start the day with enough gas to get through the day. Either by filling the night before, or filling in the a.m. before I log on, usually the former. I like to call it "planning". If I failed to plan, I find it pretty easy to log off and hit a gas station during the day and take a short break offline.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


ask pax money for gas. tell em you left the wallet in the house and out of gas. and get the phone number to repay and forget about it.



#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


ask pax money for gas. tell em you left the wallet in the house and out of gas. and get the phone number to repay and forget about it.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Posts like this shows who are the noobs and who are the pros at this gig.

Noobs are ill-prepared. They are reactive. They're unprofessional. They view this gig as just picking up people and taking them from A to B. They don't care how pax experience their ride. And they often look for ways to cheat the pax out of some money, i.e. getting the pax to pay for the time while the driver does some daily maintenance/upkeep.

IMO, it doesn't seem smart to stop for gas with pax because you're earning the lessor of the two rates.

Also, why would you want to unnecessarily inconvenience the pax by making them wait, potentially creating an issue that you would have to answer for later? Aren't you irritated when you have to wait for pax when you drive up and they're not ready? Seems like the same thing to me.

Pros at this gig wouldn't even dream of doing this. For a whole host of reasons. In addition to the potential issue with the pax or Uber by deviating from the trip, pros try to eliminate as much earnings downtime as possible.

Pros start each day being prepared. So, the tank is as full as possible knowing there is the possibility of long ride. And, the ride is stocked to keep it running at optimal levels. Items like a battery charger, a bottle of brake oil, coolant, windshield cleaner, a regularly checked spare tire, etc., are all good to have.

In 5+ years of driving I've needed all the above at least once and all I needed to do was pull over, make the fix and I was back on the road to earn or to the repair shop within a short amount of time. Take care of the ride and it will take care of me. Keep the downtime to a minimum to maximize the earnings.

If you're forgetful about your gas levels then keep a 2 gallon container of gas in the back. That's at least 40 miles of piece of mind.

And, then, you could be on your way as a proactive, prepared pro rather than a reactive, unprepared noob.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

tipster98122 said:


> Posts like this shows who are the noobs and who are the pros at this gig.
> 
> Noobs are ill-prepared. They are reactive. They're unprofessional. They view this gig as just picking up people and taking them from A to B. They don't care how pax experience their ride. And they often look for ways to cheat the pax out of some money, i.e. getting the pax to pay for the time while the driver does some daily maintenance/upkeep.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It takes 4 minutes to fill a gas tank, if that is too much of an inconvenience to the pax, they have other issues, we're filling a gas tank, not swapping a lithium battery. Oh, and by the way, when you pull up to pick me up, I will judge you more on the appearance and sound of your car, than if you need to stop and get gas, I realize my driver is human and might need to get gas, because, well, because maybe he's been at it all day, and things happen.



tipster98122 said:


> If you're forgetful about your gas levels then keep a 2 gallon container of gas in the back. That's at least 40 miles of piece of mind.
> 
> And, then, you could be on your way as a proactive, prepared pro rather than a reactive, unprepared noob.


Because nothing says "proactive" like carrying a potential lethal fireball in an easily punctured container, inside the most easily crushed part of your vehicle, so that if you are rearended, hopefully the sudden fireball will engulf and kill all of you so the there's less chance of a lawsuit....ZOINKS, why didn't we all think of this.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I consider getting gas with a pax as an epic fail.


This action would fail...who? Pax? U/L? yourself?, all the above?



Frontier Guy said:


> Because nothing says "proactive" like carrying a potential lethal fireball in an easily punctured container, inside the most easily crushed part of your vehicle, so that if you are rearended, hopefully the sudden fireball will engulf and kill all of you


Rides which end in a fireball get one starred, and risk a "driver needs to improve on customer service" complaint.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Title sounds kinda nasty.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


long trip yes (TUS to PHX), short trip no. Just turn off request and stop for gas. FYI, you are not going to "lose" any money turning off request long enough to fill up..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've only done it two or three times out of >4,000 rides. Usually I try to keep enough in the tank for at least 100 miles. I sometimes go beyond that when I am really broke or when it was really busy and the pings are back to back. All of the times where it happened were on long rides (one was a 250 mile ride) and the passengers did not seem to mind at all.

I would not dare try it on a short trip unless I had no choice at all. In fact I am very nervous about driving with even the gas light on.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had to do this only once. It was in the cab. I had these three Chinese guys who thought that they had to go to Dulles Airport. I had more than enough gasolene to get there. About three miles from the terminal, one of them asks me
> 
> "DCA, that Dulles Airport, correct?"
> "No, not correct. IAD is Dulles. DCA is National."
> ...


We have an issue like that here. We have "Orlando International Airport" (MCO) and "Orlando-Sanford Airport" (SFB). MAny times pax get confused and say Sanford when they meant Orlando International or vice versa. Thankfully SFB is mainly just Alligiant airlines so if I ask them which airline and they say "Alligiant" I know to double check which airport.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Because nothing says "proactive" like carrying a potential lethal fireball in an easily punctured container, inside the most easily crushed part of your vehicle


You got there before I did. Saved me having to type that out, but I wanted to let you know how much I agree with you.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

not often but I have done it with a simple explanation that it’s been so busy...riders didn’t care and if they did care I wouldn’t have given a shit anyways


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> This action would fail...who? Pax? U/L? yourself?, all the above?


Really? For ME it would be an epic failure in doing what is the simplest job in the world (maybe). And like most things you learn the hardest lessons when you do fail and you never do it again.....hopefully....the ones who learn from their mistakes.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Once upon a time, I responded to an Uber X ping that ended up being a car on the berm. Found out it was an Uber Select ride that had run out of gas and the driver was paying for the ride to continue off the driver's rider app. I was driving an Infiniti so the PAX did not know that the first driver had not requested a Select ride. After I dropped off the PAX, I went back to pick up the driver and took him down the street to get a gallon of gas. Don't remember how much cash he gave me for helping him out but I do remember him getting on the interstate instead of heading for the gas station. Always wondered if he got where he was going before running out of gas again.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MothMan said:


> Always wondered if he got where he was going before running out of gas again.


Way before Uber, I ran out of gas in a rural area of Kentucky. Someone kindly helped me out.

I decided to keep heading in the direction I was going, which turned to be a mistake. You know how this story turns out...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


I've never done it. I stop at a gas station when I reach half a tank but not with passengers in the car.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Ideally, you shouldn't have any paying pax when fueling. But in this situation, it was difficult to avoid. In my 4600 trip history, it has happened to me only once; and like yourself, it was a long trip when I had only 1/8 tank of gas. Thankfully, the pax was understanding.

My other driving job is done in a school-bus. My employer has a strict rule that the bus is supposed to be empty when I'm fueling it. When I'm doing long-haul charters and I have to refuel, I'll tactfully ask my pax to go in the gas-station and buy whatever snacks they might want and to relieve themselves. In case of a fueling fire, a car is far easier to evacuate than a fully loaded school-bus with 48 pax on board.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Yam Digger said:


> Ideally, you shouldn't have any paying pax when fueling. But in this situation, it was difficult to avoid. In my 4600 trip history, it has happened to me only once; and like yourself, it was a long trip when I had only 1/8 tank of gas. Thankfully, the pax was understanding.
> 
> My other driving job is done in a school-bus. My employer has a strict rule that the bus is supposed to be empty when I'm fueling it. When I'm doing long-haul charters and I have to refuel, I'll tactfully ask my pax to go in the gas-station and buy whatever snacks they might want and to relieve themselves. In case of a fueling fire, a car is far easier to evacuate than a fully loaded school-bus with 48 pax on board.


How long did it take you to get out of the school bus before it blew up


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Some of the threads that get posted here are so dumb. Who cares when anybody gets gas? Most people stop between trips to gas up. On the rare occasion when you get one of those long rides you just say "I need to stop for gas real quick." The response is always "Oh, okay."


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Never.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Some of the threads that get posted here are so dumb. Who cares when anybody gets gas? Most people stop between trips to gas up. On the rare occasion when you get one of those long rides you just say "I need to stop for gas real quick." The response is always "Oh, okay."


finally, an Uber Driver with common sense! 69 Billion dollar company powered by knuckleheads...


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I drive an EV - a "gas" stop mid shift is a 30 minute recharge. Of course I'd never try that in the middle of a ride...

Except that I've had to a couple times - I get a pax whose "30+" minute ride is actually 75+ miles when I start the ride. I tell them up front I'm not going to be able to take them without a 15 minute recharge...both times pax were desperate enought for the ride and curious about the routine of recharging an EV that they happily accepted the delay and tipped very nicely.

It's all about managing customer expectations.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Well...that's you, but some pax really dont care, so its more a matter of identifying them and then broaching it (as needed, if its a longer ride, I'm low on gas and am intersecting a neighborhood where its cheap).


Get your life together and gas up before hand. If you do start to run low, send a text that you need to stop for 5 minutes to gas up and they will be happy you are not charging them to wait on you.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

JaxUberLyft said:


> It's all about managing customer expectations.


Lolz managing customers expectations lololol

You're an uber drive buddy, go get a real job.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride. Yeah, 90 min is understandable, but I would never think of stopping in the middle of a short ride.


90 mins ain't no "average" ride, and perhaps the driver agreed because he/she needed it to bank for the day. As a rider, you should feel more than lucky if anyone would drive 90+ for pennies, not to mention the potential of driving back empty. That uber-infused "Aura Of Entitlement," apart from startup greed, is what drove me away from rideshare in general.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I have several other jobs - managing a contracting company, running rental property, and a bit of teaching...all of which require, at times, managing customer expectations.

You just might want to reconsider making blanket assumptions ("go get a real job") based on missing / scanty information.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I have several other jobs - managing a contracting company, running rental property, and a bit of teaching...all of which require, at times, managing customer expectations.
> 
> You just might want to reconsider making blanket assumptions ("go get a real job") based on missing / scanty information.


Take pride in being an uber driver lolllz


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have stopped for gas with PAX on several occasions. Most of them as a result of PAX requests. My market is not busy and there is usually plenty of time to stop and get gas between rides.

On several trips both short and long I've had PAX ask to make a stop at a gas station, some for smokes, some for food or drink, and some for a bathroom. If I need gas I'll say sure if you don't mind me topping of my gas tank. I have had at least 5 people fill my tank doing this.

On long trips I'll tell the PAX before they start the trip that this trip is longer than I planned on doing and remain silent a few seconds. Many take the bait and make offers. I'll follow up with sure however I will need to stop and get gas. Again this has resulted in a few tanks of gas paid for by the PAX.

I really try not to have to get gas with PAX and for the most part could avoid it each time. However if the opportunity presents its self I take it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I love stopping for gas w pax in car, but only if they are tourists. Ya see, Oregon doesn't allow self pump gas (in general). So I pull up and wait... someone comes up and I give them a cc... and they pump the gas. Pax jaws drop. Then we talk about how there's no sales tax here either.


I worry that if I get a tourist from Oregon or New Jersey that they'll start freaking out and being afraid of being burned alive if I try to pump gas on my own. 1 Star and a Safety complaint.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly accepted a 90 min ride with a fifth tank remaining so negotiated a pit stop at the friendly neighborhood Costco to fill up...I've done this at times on like 60 min rides too...it occured to me that I could probably just do this ALL the time (ie, identify pax who'd tolerate a gas station stop on their nickel), but I don't...do you?


Yes, I have done this before. Especially if it's a long trip and/or I need a quick restroom break. 95% of the time the pax is understanding and polite. It's all in how you say something.

"If you don't mind I'd like to take a quick stop to get some gas for the long trip." Works just fine every time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I worry that if I get a tourist from Oregon or New Jersey that they'll start freaking out and being afraid of being burned alive if I try to pump gas on my own. 1 Star and a Safety complaint.


I have helped my fair share of NJ tourists in the past at the gas pump. They had no clue what they were doing.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I think...due to the informal/side gig nature of RS...I have no qualms about filling up with a pax in the car now and again as needed (ie, if they add a stop at a gas station, then why not!?)..if I was driving an airport shuffle (for example) that's decidedly more formal and filling up with pax hustling to get a flight would be "personal defeat" and "epic downfall", etc, etc., or if I was a school bus driver then taking the kiddies to the gas station (which an OP pointed out...might "blow up") wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I think...due to the informal/side gig nature of RS...I have no qualms about filling up with a pax in the car now and again as needed (ie, if they add a stop at a gas station, then why not!?)..if I was driving an airport shuffle (for example) that's decidedly more formal and filling up with pax hustling to get a flight would be "personal defeat" and "epic downfall", etc, etc., or if I was a school bus driver then taking the kiddies to the gas station (which an OP pointed out...might "blow up") wouldn't be appropriate.


Agreed and keep in mind that part of the business with ride sharing is that it can be very random. Sometimes quite slow, sometimes booming and there is no way to know or control that. Most days I have time in between rides to stop and get gas but there are times when it is very busy and I am getting rides away from favorably priced gas stations. That means I simply don't have the time to get enough gas for a long trip and then BAM, I'm offered a long trip that requires additional gas.

It happens, and that's okay. What's the alternative to not stopping for gas if you need it? Running out of gas on the free way? As mentioned earlier, most pax are completely fine with a quick pit stop. Sometimes they even prefer it so they too can get a quick snack or use the restroom.



TobyD said:


> I'd be pissed if my driver stopped for gas on an average ride. Yeah, 90 min is understandable, but I would never think of stopping in the middle of a short ride.


Every market is different of course. A 90 minute ride is probably not an average ride anywhere though. If I do a one-way, 90 minute ride that can mean over 100 miles. Most times I have enough gas to accommodate that trip, but in a busy market that doesn't have gas stations every block, it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Cranberries always taste better on a sandwich


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JMBF831 said:


> A 90 minute ride is probably not an average ride anywhere though.


In close to 1000 trips, I don't think I've ever had one that long. A few times, I went over an hour.



#1husler said:


> or if I was a school bus driver then taking the kiddies to the gas station (which an OP pointed out...might "blow up")


I was thinking about that again. A lot of school buses run on diesel, which is _much_ less likely to explode than gasoline is.

On the other hand, I can only imagine the trouble that a lot of elementary school kids would get into, while the driver fills a large fuel tank.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I was thinking about that again. A lot of school buses run on diesel


The latest trend now is that school bus companies have been phasing out their small, diesel buses for gasoline ones. Gasoline engines have become allot more efficient and are usually cheaper and easier to repair. Personally, I don't miss the small diesel buses. The engines were loud and were cantankerous to start up on really cold mornings.

The big 72s are still mostly diesel; though my employer took delivery of of some gasoline big buses a couple of years ago because one of our school-boards clients requested it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Personally, I don't miss the small diesel buses.


And they smelled pretty bad too.

I think the worst smelling stuff is the diesel UPS trucks, though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And they smelled pretty bad too.
> 
> I think the worst smelling stuff is the diesel UPS trucks, though.


You should have tried to ride in some of those old self-propelled rail cars, especially those built in the 1930s or previous to it. You could still smell the fumes in the corrugated side, stainless steel cars (those first appeared in 1949 and some lasted into the late 1990s), but the older railcars let in even more fumes. There were many of the older railcars still running in New Jersey and Pennsylvania up to the late 1960s.

The more out of tune that the diesel engine is, the worse the fumes, as you get all of this uncombusted fuel.


----------

